# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  old... Supreme Instruments

## p.gabr

ομορφα παλαια οργανα απο την *Supreme Instruments* 
εικονες και manualvindage.jpg
supreme_85counter.jpg
πραγματικα εργα τεχνης

----------

abet (23-01-12), 

ezizu (21-01-12), 

kentar (22-01-12), 

kxenos (22-01-12), 

Neuraxia (22-01-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Τα τρια thanks αξιζουν περαιτερω εξηγησεις

Πραγματικα ουτε εγω που ειμαι βεταρανος μεχρι χθες δεν ηξερα ,η ισως δεν ειχα προσεξει  αυτην την εταιρια
Την βρηκα συμπωματικα ψαχνοντας για νια εικονα για το Ι- 176 ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ 
supreme_i-176sm.jpg
που ηταν παρελκομενο των κλωβων, στ0 θεμα που παρουσιαζω με τους ασυρματους του Ε.Σ
τα πολυμετρα αυτα ειχαν εξοπλισει και ολα τα συναιργεια της Ελλαδος,
Καθως και το μινιον Ι-166
supreme-i-166sm.jpg

Εκτος αυτου βρηκα και το λυχνιομετρο Ι-177 που και για αυτο ισχυουν τα ιδια
supreme_i-177b.jpg

ΕΙΝΑΙ πραγματικα συγκλονιστικο (για μενα)να βλεπω  μετα απο τοσα χρονια, τα κτιρια που φτειαχτηκαν αυτα τα πραγματα, καθως και τους ανθρωπους
Παντως μια τοσο μικρη εταιρια (οπως φαινεται ),να εχει καταφερει να φτειαξει τοσα πραγματα, με τοση χαρη και στυλ  , τους αξιζουν πραγματικα ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ

Υ.Γ διαλεξτε και καμια εικονα για ντεσκοπ

----------


## Neuraxia

Το ξύλινο λυχνιόμετρο με το συρτάρι-datasheet είναι ΟΛΑ τα τα λεφτα. 
Να είστε καλά κε Παναγιώτη για τα όμορφα post σας .

----------

p.gabr (22-01-12)

----------


## Papas00zas

Εγγλέζικη ή αμερικάνικη είναι αυτή η εταιρία; Βγάζει τίποτα τώρα ή όχι; 
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον ποστ, συγχαρητήρια Πάνο

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Προσωπικά αναγνωρίζω ως λειτουργικά όργανα ότι κατασκευάσθηκε από το 1970 μέχρι το 2009.
  Το τέλος του 2011 είναι μια ιστορική χρονολογία, η υποχρεωτική εφαρμογή νέων κατασκευαστικών προδιαγραφών, με αναγκάζει να χαρακτηρίζω ότι παλαιότερο ως ακατάλληλο για χρήση στα εναλλασσόμενα ρεύματα .

----------

p.gabr (23-01-12)

----------


## Papas00zas

> Προσωπικά αναγνωρίζω ως λειτουργικά όργανα ότι κατασκευάσθηκε από το 1970 μέχρι το 2009.
>   Το τέλος του 2011 είναι μια ιστορική χρονολογία, η υποχρεωτική εφαρμογή νέων κατασκευαστικών προδιαγραφών, με αναγκάζει να χαρακτηρίζω ότι παλαιότερο ως ακατάλληλο για χρήση στα εναλλασσόμενα ρεύματα .



Τι εννοείς Κυριάκο;

----------


## Nickolaos

Ανάλυσέ το λίγο Κυριάκο.Το παρατήρησα σε ένα καινούργιο πολύμετρο.Έχει φοβερούς ακροδέκτες.Πάντος βρίσκω φοβερά τα παλιά πολύμετρα.Έχω δεί φωτογραφίες απο ένα fluke πάγκου με nixxie και με είχε τρελάνει κάποτε.

----------

